# Kato #6 Turnout Basic Question



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

This is a "No question is a dumb question" question:

Is the black/red wire attached to the turnout used to power the turnout OR to only remotely control the switch? (See attached photo.)

I want to add the turnout to my basic loop layout that will be DCC powered. 

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sure it's to control the turnout point motor which is built in. You'll also need a switch. This might help you out a bit and offers an alternative
http://www.fiferhobby.com/html/how_to_make_kato_turnout_contr.html
I'm sure someone who works with this track will give you the definitive answer.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

John

I have never even seen one of these Kato turnouts,
but I'd bet the black/red pair is a track feed. The
motor would have to be a Tortoise type since
a twin coil motor has a common plus a red and
a green for the coils. Doesn't look to me that
there is a motor of any kind hidden in that base.

Santafekid

You can test my claim by using a multimeter
set to Ohms. Put one probe on the red wire
then touch each rail with the other probe. Do
the same with the black. If you get any reading
they are track power feeds.

Don


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

This is a remote
https://www.amazon.com/N-6-Remote-R...72080869&sr=8-2&keywords=kato+n+scale+turnout

This is a manual
https://www.amazon.com/HO-4-Manual-...72080869&sr=8-4&keywords=kato+n+scale+turnout

The wire appear to be for a motor as opposed to a solenoid which would require three. The link Cycleops posted shows a reversing switch which would only require two wires. Kato also shows an extension wire to reach the switch panel. If it has wires, it is a remote, if not it is manual would be my guess. flipping it over should be an easy way to tell, or use Donr's idea of using a meter. also, if it is a motor, the two leads will show a short whereas if they are track power, the two leads will show an open.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

black and red activate the switch motor
rails are powered like the rest of the track.
Very simple switches, not much to them.


----------



## SantaFeKid1 (May 1, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. This helps me out a lot. I also found a great video from Mike Fifer on how to wire a Kato Turnout.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Guys , Glad to help.

:smilie_daumenpos:


Mike


----------

